# Making a list :3



## epeppin (Feb 3, 2010)

I am attending the following cons

Added 3/3/10: Anime Milwaukee
FWA not attending 
FCN
Nakamacon
AC
Megaplex
MFF
FC2011

Find me if you want hugs/snuggles


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll be at Megaplex!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 3, 2010)

Have you checked it twice?


----------



## Rikki44 (Feb 9, 2010)

You met me already, but I'll be at Nakamacon,and MFF.


----------



## epeppin (Feb 10, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Have you checked it twice?



I checked it 5 times! lol


----------



## epeppin (Feb 10, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I'll be at Megaplex!




YAY! find me and ill give ya a hug


----------

